# Yes! Finally, the 70-200 f/2.8 II



## Jack56 (Jul 11, 2014)

Finally. I made my decision. Thank you all who gave me all kind of advice.
I am pleased with my new lens.
Maybe someone can tell me how to use it on a tripod. Do I need to buy a little release plate to adjust it to the base of the tripod?
And do you leave it on the collar of the 70-200 all the time?


----------



## Click (Jul 11, 2014)

Congrats on your new acquisition.

No, I remove the collar when I don't need it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 12, 2014)

I do buy a Arca Swiss plate for my larger lenses, it needs to be long enough so that it will allow the lens to be balanced, so don't get one of the short ones.


I use this one for my 70-200mm f/2.8, its well made and affordable.


http://www.amazon.com/Rainbowimaging-L100100MM-Release-Compact-Olympus/dp/B003SX7YW8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1405119915&sr=8-1&keywords=arca+swiss+plate


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 12, 2014)

You can get custom-fit plates for the lens - I have an RRS one - but it doesn't extend behind the foot at all, so if you want to move your lens forward in your clamp for better balance (as in with an extender) then you lose clamping area. The generic ones like the one linked above give you some wiggle room.

I don't make a habit of taking the collar off of mine, if nothing else you can rotate the foot upward and use it as a half-decent handle. (Footle?)

Jim


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 12, 2014)

I take the collar off about half of the time. Rotating it around and using it as a handle is nice as well. For mounting, I use a wimberley P20 lens plate and wimberley C-12 quick release clamp.

http://www.tripodhead.com/index.cfm 

Congrats on your new purchase!


----------



## e17paul (Jul 13, 2014)

Of course, if you don't already have a quick release tripod head, then choosing one and the additional plate for the lens will be another decision....


----------



## Khalai (Jul 13, 2014)

I have my tripod mount rotated upwards and using is as a handle. Or use it as a handrest, with default position. I personally never take it off - too much hustle (need of unmounting the lens from the body etc.).


----------



## slclick (Jul 13, 2014)

You made a great choice, the right one imho. I leave the foot on most of the time. It can be a great auxiliary grip if it fits your hand size and positioning. I too have the RRS lens plate for that model but there are many other brands that are fine as well such as Wimberly and other Arca Swiss compatibles.


----------



## cid (Jul 14, 2014)

congratulation! 

I bought mine only few weeks ago and I already love this lens :

Regarding your question, I almost never take the collar of, indeed it's some additional weight, but it's nothing too horrible and when not mounted on tripod I use it rotated sideways as handle (so the camera is hangning in portrait orientation)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jul 14, 2014)

Khalai said:


> I have my tripod mount rotated upwards and using is as a handle. Or use it as a handrest, with default position. I personally never take it off - too much hustle (need of unmounting the lens from the body etc.).



+1.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't take mine off, either. The one time I did, I missed being able to hold the foot for support.


----------



## slclick (Jul 14, 2014)

Leave your feet on people! Let's not let the rest of the world, Non Photo Gentiles, think we are a bunch of weight conscious weenies! 

Image Quality over weight or get out of the darkroom. (Or Internet Forum)

I'll cut you some slack if you are injured, disabled and whatnot...there's the 100L 2.8 Macro for that.


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 14, 2014)

slclick said:


> Leave your feet on people! Let's not let the rest of the world, Non Photo Gentiles, think we are a bunch of weight conscious weenies!
> 
> Image Quality over weight or get out of the darkroom. (Or Internet Forum)
> 
> I'll cut you some slack if you are injured, disabled and whatnot...there's the 100L 2.8 Macro for that.


LOL - though I reserve the right to remove mine when I send it to Canon for service, to save on postage


----------



## wsmith96 (Jul 15, 2014)

slclick said:


> Leave your feet on people! Let's not let the rest of the world, Non Photo Gentiles, think we are a bunch of weight conscious weenies!
> 
> Image Quality over weight or get out of the darkroom. (Or Internet Forum)
> 
> I'll cut you some slack if you are injured, disabled and whatnot...there's the 100L 2.8 Macro for that.



I guess I'm a weenie half of the time. ;D


----------

